# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  ricerca codice fiscale/partita iva

## DANI_10

non è che per caso qualcuno è a conoscenza di un modo sicuro e gratuito per risalire al codice fiscale dalla partita iva e viceversa? io uso già entratel, il problema è che il limite massimo è di 10 al giorno, e soprattutto in questi giorni 10 le finisco in un attimo... 
grazie!

----------


## ivanajol

> non è che per caso qualcuno è a conoscenza di un modo sicuro e gratuito per risalire al codice fiscale dalla partita iva e viceversa? io uso già entratel, il problema è che il limite massimo è di 10 al giorno, e soprattutto in questi giorni 10 le finisco in un attimo... 
> grazie!

  Io provo a vedere se le ditte in questione hanno siti Internet....a volte riportano anche i dati fiscali...
oppure su Telemaco, ma devi pagare per la richiesta del nominativo.. 
Non conosco altri sistemi purtroppo.. :Frown:  
Saluti :Smile:

----------


## DANI_10

> *Io provo a vedere se le ditte in questione hanno siti Internet....a volte riportano anche i dati fiscali...*
> oppure su Telemaco, ma devi pagare per la richiesta del nominativo.. 
> Non conosco altri sistemi purtroppo.. 
> Saluti

  anch'io...
grazie i'stess!

----------


## AntonellaG

Per favore, mi spieghi come fai da Entratel?
Anch'io sto cercando un sistema "gratis" per controllare alcuni dati mancanti, in previsione dell'elenco cli/forn 2007.
Grazie. Ciao.

----------


## Contabile

> Per favore, mi spieghi come fai da Entratel?
> Anch'io sto cercando un sistema "gratis" per controllare alcuni dati mancanti, in previsione dell'elenco cli/forn 2007.
> Grazie. Ciao.

  Entri nel tuo ENTRATEL e poi vai in Consultazioni e poi su Informazioni Anagrafiche. 
Buon controllo!  :Smile:  
P.S. Puoi effettuare solo 10 controlli giornalieri.

----------


## AntonellaG

Grazie. Ho visto che però si può fare solo come utente intermediario abilitato.
Se lo fai come privato cittadino in possesso del cassetto fiscale non c'è questo tipo di ricerca.
Adesso comincio con le prime dieci.
Ciao.

----------


## matseba

Entro in questo TOPIC perchè vorrei sapere se esiste un modo telematico per venire a conoscenza delle anagrafiche tramite partita iva, sono un soggetto privato Grazie

----------


## ivanajol

> Entro in questo TOPIC perchè vorrei sapere se esiste un modo telematico per venire a conoscenza delle anagrafiche tramite partita iva, sono un soggetto privato Grazie

  No, direi proprio di no.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
puoi conoscere codice fiscale e partita iva..
Una volta ottenuti questi dati, puoi andare sul sito della Camera di commercio e cercarli lì (se sai la Camera competente), altrimenti affidarti o a Internet o alle Pagine bianche, verdi, gialle...... :Big Grin: 
saluti

----------


## matseba

In particolare avrei bisogno di conoscere il codice fiscale dei miei fornitori di cui possiedo la partita iva e l'anagrafica ma non sempre il c.f. Grazie

----------


## nico317

> In particolare avrei bisogno di conoscere il codice fiscale dei miei fornitori di cui possiedo la partita iva e l'anagrafica ma non sempre il c.f. Grazie

  Mi sembra di sognare  :Frown: 
Appunto perchè sono fornitori e quindi tenuti a comunicare esattamente i loro dati, o si telefona chiedendo i dati mancanti oppure io avrei predisposto una circolare con la quale richiedo che vengano trascritti tutti i dati , chiedendo il consenso al trattamento dei dati in base alla normativa sulla privacy e tengo questo documento come prova della correttezza dei dati inseriti.
A parte il fatto che i fornitori dovranno dal prossimo anno integrare i loro loghi con il codice fiscale , oltre la Partita iva ! :Mad:

----------

